#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Υπέρβαση άδειας του 1954

## ankiousis

Σε άδεια ισογείου του 1954 εγινε υπερβαση στην κατασκευη κατα 10τ.μ και μεγαλωμα εξωστη.Στην συνεχεια εγινε προσθηκη οροφου με αδεια του 89 όπου ο μηχανικος στο διαγραμμα κάλυψης αναφερει την υπερβαση της αρχικής άδειας και δεν δειχνει το μεγαλωμα του εξωστη. Αυτα πρεπει να δηλωθουν με τον 4014 ή επειδη ειναι προ του 55 εξαιρουνται.Αν όχι θα πρεπει να αποδειχτεί με κάποιο τροπο οτι όντως η κατασκευη της αδειας υλοποιήθηκε προ του 55??

----------


## janna

Τα προ του55 δεν υπαγονται στο ν 4014 αν βεβαια αποδειξεις οτι προυφιστανται η αποδειξεις οτι εγιναν την ιδια χρονολογια με την υπολοιπη οικοδομη.Διαφορετικα θα πρεπει να τα δηλωσεις ως πριν του1989 αφου τα εδειξε και στη προσθηκη καθύψος.

----------


## ankiousis

απο την στιγμη ομως που τα 10τμ τα ανεφερε στο διαγραμμα κάλυψης της προσθηκης δεν εχει πιστοποιηθει η νομιμοτητα τους απο την πολεοδομια αλλιως θα υπηρχε θεμα στην εκδοση αδειας του 89

----------


## Xάρης

Έχει γίνει νομιμοποίηση (πιστοποίηση περιγράμματος) των 10τμ του προ του 1955; Πώς εκδόθηκε η άδεια το 1989;
Μπορεί κακώς να έδωσαν την άδεια το 1989. Θα ισχυριστούν ότι έγινε λάθος από τον υπάλληλο.

1ο ενδεχόμενο: Αν δεν έγινε η νομιμοποίηση για το προ του 1955, κάνε την τώρα. Μόλις την ολοκληρώσεις, δεν χρειάζεται να δηλωθεί με τον Ν.4014/11. Αν δεν μπορείς να νομιμοποιήσεις τα 10τμ, δήλωσέ τα με τον Ν.4014/11.

2ο ενδεχόμενο: Αν έγινε, τότε θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και το τμήμα των 10τμ. Οπότε δεν το δηλώνεις με τον Ν.4014/11

----------


## ankiousis

Στην τομη της αδειας του 89 αναφερεται το ισογειο που εχει και την υπερβαση των 10τμ ως προ του 55 και στο διαγραμμα καλυψης η σημειωση του μηχανικου για την υπερβαση.Στον φακελο της αδειας του 89 δεν υπηρχε καποιο αλλο στοιχειο για πιστοποιηση νομιμου περιγραμματος περα απο αυτο που αναφερω για την τομη

----------

